
Apple Buys 50 Business Class Seats from San Francisco to Shanghai Every Day - node-bayarea
https://www.macrumors.com/2019/01/11/apple-united-airline-purchases-sfo/
======
nabla9
That's equal to 800 workers visiting in Shanghai twice a month or vice versa.
Sounds about right considering how much Apple does business and manufacturing
there.

------
benj111
So Matt Levine readers will know that everything is securities fraud.

What about United staff buying and selling stock on the basis of who is buying
tickets. Is that insider trading?

------
towndrunk
At this point why not rent a boeing or airbus? Maybe even just buy one.

~~~
Someone
50 people is way too few to fill an airplane that can fly that route. And
flying a half-full plane isn’t economical, even considering margins on
business class seats (which, I expect, will be quite a bit lower if you buy
them in bulk)

Also, United likely has multiple flights a day on that route. You can’t
service that with one plane.

